# New Game - Fun and addictive



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

847.5 was my best for the few minutes I played.


----------



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Well...that was fun. I managed 1193.7


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I got a 1039.4.


----------

